
Alpaca: Airflow at JW Player - kysindi
https://medium.com/jw-player-engineering/alpaca-airflow-at-jw-player-7b01c562b8ce
======
verdverm
[https://github.com/astronomer](https://github.com/astronomer)

[https://astronomer.io](https://astronomer.io)

Open source Airflow platform on Kunernetes with commercial support. Best
Airflow product on the market by far.

